# Babies, Babies



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I thought I'd try to get better pictures today, but my stupid camera was hungry and ate my batteries (beast!) so I got a few of Desi's babies, not all that great, but better than my phone pictures. 
They're sired by 
Sugar Creek TW Enjoy The View * S 
(Sugar Creek NT Tightwad *S x MCH/CH Twin Creeks WB Talk About Me 5*D (1*M))
Dam is 
Atwood Acres GR Desire
(CH PromisedLand CP Gold Rush *S x Twin Creeks WB Azu Wish)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would love a doeling with all that color!They are beautiful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWW! What colorful little babies!!! Soo cute!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

So darn cute!!!!  Dont you just love how you never know what you are going to get?? The colors are just amazing! I did not know what was going to happen with Lilly and Titan, the babies turned out prettier than I ever thought! mCongrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry got confused!LOL Did I say doeling I meant buckling!(THe doeling still has color just not like the buckling)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!!!!! I love them both!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks. I've been impressed with all 3 babies born so far this year - very colorful - I can see both parents in them (and I adore both parents, may be a bit biased however, LOL).
Both boys born this year will be for sale, hoping for a few more girls  (at least one from each doe left to kid LMAO).
Thanks again -


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That boys forsale?What part of kentucky are you in?


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in Western, KY - south of Evansville. (About 15 mi from Owensboro, KY or Beaver Dam, KY - depending on which area you're familiar with).


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's about 3-4 hours away.Will you be going to Nationals in Loisville?


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope to - I doubt I'll show anyone, but will go at least one day to see the show .


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I forget what the dates are for that.How much would you want for him?


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I believe the dates are 7/13-7/18 but I'll have to check. Desi's bucklings price is $200.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Can you pm me a pic of the other buckling you'll have for sale and heis price?thanks,
*Sara*


----------

